# 200sx/ser top speeds



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

i've heard that a clear advantage the se has over the ser is the speed limiter on the se-r that cuts the gas at 109? Has anyone else heard this? What's the se's top speed in stock?


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

The 200SX SE-R's are speed limited to 109, but any 200SX SE-R speed limiter can be taken care of with a G20 ($100-$150) or JWT ($595) ECU. After that, the sky's the limit. But even in stock form, the hp & tq difference will be tough to overcome.


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

akk51 said:


> *i've heard that a clear advantage the se has over the ser is the speed limiter on the se-r that cuts the gas at 109? Has anyone else heard this? What's the se's top speed in stock? *


Well, since the 200 SX SE had the 1.6 and the 200 SX SE-R has the 2.0, I can see where there is a disadvantage in having the SE. It would take you a hell of a lot longer to get to 109 mph than the SE-R.  

Anyhow, your speed limiter should be set at 109 just as the SE-R is and unfortunately you can not use the G20 ECU in your car since it is not a SR20DE.


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

that's weird my friend has a 200sx se and i watched him take the car over 115mph and the car was stock.


----------



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

*SE not governed at 109*

Well, it's not true that the SE is governed at 109 because tonight I pulled it to 114mph on my way home from work tonight on I-59 following behind a celica. This is the only time I've been able to open it up so it was kinda cool


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2002)

*It just...*

All it does is cut off fuel once the car hits 109, if you have momentum and say you're going down a hill, you'll continue to gain speed. That's all.


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

i think thats not true b/c i could still here the sound of exaughst at 115mph.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2002)

*Wel...*

I've never taken my car past 100, so I have not positive. I'm just going by what I know.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

just a question: does it cut "fuel" or "spark" i would think that if you cut fuel there would be a few moments of an extreme lean condition. 
i could be wrong though, it's been known to happen


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2002)

Yeh, it cuts at 109. But as someone previously said, a Jim Wolf ECU will take that sucker right out.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

so the se doesn't have a limiter? i know the spedometer only goes to 120 and has marks to 130 but i think at least on mine there's a little knob that stops the needle there.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Its 109 period. Do you really belive your speedo?


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

*.jpg*

You all need a real man's car. B13 Classic!


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Greg, dont lie. You had that on a lift at the shop didnt you.  
BTW... There is a reason I bought an A'pexi Multi-Checker 

*EDIT*
p.s. Have you calibrated your speedo? *sniker*


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Does anyone know a mathematical formula to calculate a theoretical top speed? I've searched through the net only to find a bunch of b.s. formula's that are always off. Especially after checking and re-checking my math. I've got all the info that I would think you need like all the gear ratio's, final drive, etc etc... I just need a formula to figure it out. I don't have a speed limiter in my ride, and I've taken it to near redline in 5th gear before, and I've always wondered how fast I was going. I don't have a speedometer. I was guessing around 140mph with my NX2000 transmission.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

i think i read one of the monthly forums that did a formula for it in an old sport compact car. try www.sportcompactcarweb.com


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

OPIUM3 said:


> *Does anyone know a mathematical formula to calculate a theoretical top speed? I've searched through the net only to find a bunch of b.s. formula's that are always off. Especially after checking and re-checking my math. I've got all the info that I would think you need like all the gear ratio's, final drive, etc etc... I just need a formula to figure it out. I don't have a speed limiter in my ride, and I've taken it to near redline in 5th gear before, and I've always wondered how fast I was going. I don't have a speedometer. I was guessing around 140mph with my NX2000 transmission. *



Send me your info, and I'll post your results or just send them back to you. I need final drive, gear ratios and tire size.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

check your email GregV... thanks again!


----------

